# Greyhound Travel Guides December 2014



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 16, 2014)

Updated Greyhound guides are attached.

Guide to Greyhound December 2014.pdf

Greyhound Lines Inc Buses December 2014.pdf

Scenic Motorcoach Routes of the US and Canada December 2014.pdf

Greyhound Lines Western Equipment Predictions December 2014.pdf


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 18, 2014)

Graded the equipment.

Complete Greyhound Equipment Ratings December 10th, 2014.pdf


----------



## oiky (Dec 28, 2014)

thanks for this!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 28, 2014)

My pleasure.

Oh yeah, need to get those seat maps updated. The D4505 ones are off. The D4505 right hand seats' legroom are: reduced, reduced, reduced, increased, increased, regular for all the rest. The D4505 left hand seats are: regular, reduced, reduced, increased, regular, increased, regular for all the rest.

Yeah, the D4505 has very irregular legroom. Anything from Prevost should have regular legroom all the way, except some distortions around the wheelchair positions. Not sure about the 102DL3 or the G4500s. 102DL3 should be somewhat similar to the D4505, but with more legroom overall because it has higher seats.


----------

